# classical music and what kind of Olibanum du you use



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love listening to my classical music whit some frankencense, not cheap one, but the best , who love this stuff beside me, i like white sage perfume, and sandal wood, and so on any olibanum that is sacred aand cleansing.

Music of ancient lore go well whit this stuff trust me, sometime i time shift there.. lol, no kidding, but i told you folk of these time traveling stuff hey, 

So just wondering to stay in classical domain what kind of olibanum Hildegard von Bingen use any clues, what about the monks of st galens...

Any dude or women passionated about bot frankencense and classical music mixing togheter well, for ambience and shifting & traveling.

Have a good day folks a home here it's freezing :tiphat: but i might today purchased an album since classical music i dont know act has neuro toxine against depression of modern day ills & madness, especially forgotten lore music amen to you guys

Yes you art lovers, musicologists, friends, followers, everyone that read my posts...god bless you and welcome you in his arms :angel:


----------

